# 64 GTO Radiator Issues



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

I;m in the middle of finishing a half restored 64 two post with 389 tri-power manual. I'm having some trouble coming up with the correct radiator. The one that came with the project has an upper outlet on the drivers side but as we know it has to have both inlet and outlet on the drivers side. I'm looking to find out the right size and dimensions of the OE radiator. I'd also be interested is a good supplier with part numbers if possible.

Thanks for the help


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

my "64 tri-power 4-speed hardtop no-ac came stock with the upper hose on the passenger side. the "desert cooler" radiators that ames sells cover all applications. ( check my photo from '78 )


----------



## pbearly (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you, I have looked at theirs and was planning on calling them today. I'm certain they will get me the right size. I'm certain that the previous owner who started the project bought the wrong radiator. It has a driver side cross flow and I know that is all wrong.


----------

